
Null terminated lists of things in bash - prajjwal
https://lambdapapers.com/2020/01/29/null-terminated-lists-bash.html
======
dastx
Worth nothing that at the very least find's `-print0` and xargs's `-0` are not
POSIX compliant and may not be available unless you're using GNU. Presuming
the rest are the same though I'm not sure.

